# I just have to rant!



## kdsand (Apr 24, 2012)

* darn dagnabbit son of a gun pete's sake crimini!*
I'm home alone and I'm so pissed..... 

I just ran across a one day sale at adorama for sandisk memory cards. I know it was a sweet deal because I keep my eyes open for them.

Long story short - because of the new york and indiana time differential the stinkin sale ended as I selected my shipping.

So blink  blink  blink  blink  why is my cart over 130.00 dollars more expensive suddenly ...

I only needed 10 seconds 10 seconds just 10 more seconds!
:-\


Oh cruel cruel world. 
:'(
Well perhaps it's better that nobody's around to hear my ranting and raving. :

Does this help me feel better? Hmm I don't know - yeah maybe a little.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 24, 2012)

Sign up for their mailing list, and get sale announcements.


----------



## kdsand (Apr 24, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Sign up for their mailing list, and get sale announcements.


I am signed up. Although now that you mention it I haven't seen an email for a while.....
I had better check my spam filter.

Did you see a sandisk sale notice?


----------



## darash (Apr 24, 2012)

lol...


----------



## Jettatore (Apr 24, 2012)

call them, see if they can hook you up with the sale price, if not tell them I understand, please cancel the order.


----------



## chrisdeckard (Apr 24, 2012)

kdsand said:


> * darn dagnabbit son of a gun pete's sake crimini!*
> Long story short - because of the new york and indiana time differential the stinkin sale ended as I selected my shipping.



Unless you live in one of the weird parts of Indiana, we are on the same time zone as New York. You could try to blame our governor for the confusion, though it's been five years now.


----------



## K-amps (Apr 24, 2012)

chrisdeckard said:



> kdsand said:
> 
> 
> > * darn dagnabbit son of a gun pete's sake crimini!*
> ...



Yes I thought we were on EST (Indy area)


----------



## albron00 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey guys,

What was the card and what was the price?
This is for my future references how much should I pay.
Thanks.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 24, 2012)

This might be helpful: http://www.canonpricewatch.com/memory-card-prices/


----------



## albron00 (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh, thanks for the link, good to know.

.... but someone will tell me what was the card and the price? :'(


----------



## rpt (Apr 24, 2012)

kdsand said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Sign up for their mailing list, and get sale announcements.
> ...



Spam filters! Cant live with them nor live without them!


----------



## kdsand (Apr 25, 2012)

albron00 said:


> Oh, thanks for the link, good to know.
> 
> .... but someone will tell me what was the card and the price? :'(




looks like the price is bouncing all around once again
Last night the extreme pro card went from about $77 dollars up to around $107
And the 45mb/sec was $30+ then up to around $48


I Just looked at my Adorama cart. I had just left them sit in there so these are the newest prices as of writing this post.

SanDisk 32GB ExtremePRO SDHC Memory Card, 95MB Read Speed
$89.95 $89.95

SanDisk 32GB, Class 10 Extreme Secure Digital High Capacity (SDHC) Memory Card, 45mb/sec
$42.00 $42.00

I didn't purchase them at the higher price & that really would've stuck it to me. 
It was the suddenness that lead to my temporary disenchantment. ;D


----------



## albron00 (Apr 25, 2012)

grazie mille !


----------



## kdsand (Apr 25, 2012)

kdsand said:


> albron00 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, thanks for the link, good to know.
> ...


 and now its $38.95 at B&H
one day sale- that's a fairly good price - probably won't get much cheaper.
There is also the 128GB 45MB/SEC for $154.00 ---- While I usually go with the philosophy of more is better 128GB is likely a bit much for most cameras ( presently ) though might not be bad for extra storage on your laptop or tablet hmm.


> I didn't purchase them at the higher price & that really would've stuck it to me.
> It was the suddenness that lead to my temporary disenchantment. ;D


----------

